# MArriott does not own or Operate the Aruba Ocean Club!!



## 44steamboat (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is something that surprised me---I know someone who got hurt at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  Marriott Vacation Club told them that they *" do not own, operate, manage or control" *the Ocean Club.  Basically, MArriott has nothing to do with the Ocean Club!  They said to talk with the Aruba companies...and guess what --the Aruba companies dont answer letters from the USA.  So no-one is responsible.

When Marriott wants to sell Ocean Club to you, they tell you its the "Marriott Way".  But if you get hurt, Marriott is not going to stand behind their hotel.  I checked and there are many cases found on the internet that confirms that Marriott will not help an injured owner/guest of the Ocean Club.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 15, 2011)

44steamboat said:


> Here is something that surprised me---I know someone who got hurt at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  Marriott Vacation Club told them that they *" do not own, operate, manage or control" *the Ocean Club.  Basically, MArriott has nothing to do with the Ocean Club!  They said to talk with the Aruba companies...and guess what --the Aruba companies dont answer letters from the USA.  So no-one is responsible.
> 
> When Marriott wants to sell Ocean Club to you, they tell you its the "Marriott Way".  But if you get hurt, Marriott is not going to stand behind their hotel.  I checked and there are many cases found on the internet that confirms that Marriott will not help an injured owner/guest of the Ocean Club.



That strange.  We are Ocean Club owners---we purchased from Marriott, the staff is employed by Marriott, the board of trustees is run by Marriott.  As far as I know they operate, manage and control the Ocean Club.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Is it possible the OP is talking about a guest of the Marriott hotel that sits between the Ocean and Surf Clubs?  That would make sense, because many of the Marriott-brand hotels are managed and operated, but not owned, by Marriott.  Check out flyertalk.com and you'll see many similar reports for guests who have had issues with different hotels.

Now that I think of it I suppose we'll see this kind of thing with the timeshares when the spin-off company takes control of them, and Marriott will be telling us to take up our concerns with the spin-off.  Although, we should still be better off than the hotel guests because there are any number of hotel owners, while presumably all of the timeshares will be owned by the spin-off.


----------



## 44steamboat (Apr 15, 2011)

You probably did not purchase from Marriott ... and Marriott will not help you if you are injured on that property. BEWARE.  On the internet, the General Manager of the Ocean Club is quoted that *MVCI doe not own, operate, mange or control the Ocean Club OR the SURF CLUB*. MArriott does not stand behind this product....there is some Aruba company that Marriott is far away from that will not help out USA citizens. FACT.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2011)

Are the two Aruba resorts not operated by some subsidiary of MVCI rather than directly by MVCI? I remember hearing this somewhere but am not sure.


----------



## nycjockey (Apr 15, 2011)

*That's Outrageous!!*

I did some checking and 44Steamboat is right !!  Marriott denies responsibility for the Ocean club and the Surf Club.  they say they do not own them, or manage them !!  what kind of game are they playing now???


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2011)

This is getting rather suspicious... Two posters that both registered today posting for the first time?


----------



## Conan (Apr 15, 2011)

_Summary of Properties by Country_
At year-end 2010, we operated or franchised properties in the following 70 countries and territories:​

​​Aruba ...................................................... 4 properties, 1,635 rooms​ 
http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...FE-41F4-844F-41B6CC9C2B55/Final_2010_10-K.pdf​

You might have to sue the franchisee if you're injured on their property.
Meta Corp NV is the franchisee for Renaissance Aruba.  I haven't found what other properties it might own.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 15, 2011)

I think this is total BS.  




44steamboat said:


> You probably did not purchase from Marriott ... and Marriott will not help you if you are injured on that property. BEWARE.  On the internet, the General Manager of the Ocean Club is quoted that *MVCI doe not own, operate, mange or control the Ocean Club OR the SURF CLUB*. MArriott does not stand behind this product....there is some Aruba company that Marriott is far away from that will not help out USA citizens. FACT.


----------



## Luckybee (Apr 15, 2011)

44steamboat said:


> On the internet, the General Manager of the Ocean Club is quoted that *MVCI doe not own, operate, mange or control the Ocean Club OR the SURF CLUB*. MArriott does not stand behind this product....there is some Aruba company that Marriott is far away from that will not help out USA citizens. FACT.



I havent been a fan of numerous things that have transpired at the OC for a number of years. That said, it isnt unusual in the lodging industry for franchises/seperate co's in individual locations to be set up with management by the name brand hotel. As far as I know the hotel next door is not owned by Marriott. Original ownership of the OC as per my share purchase agreement is "Marriott Vacation Club International of Aruba N.V. an Aruban limited company ". 
This isnt unusual, and the problems your friend is having with a personal injury case are typical in dealing with any resort(or business for that matter) located outside North America. If your friend is trying to collect $(and Im operating on the presumption that that is the kind of "help" you're referring to) there are risk management teams set up world wide by virtually any large corporation(or sub -k'd)and their job is to pay out as little as possible !  It certainly isnt a "Marriott specific problem."
I'm far more interested in seeing the quote you indicated is on the internet that you attribute to the general manager. The context of that could be potentially interesting . Could you please provide a link ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ultimately the owners own the resort and it is overseen by the HOA. Marriott manages the resort. However if someone was injured on property it would be covered under the resorts liability insurance coverage. This is not paid for by Marriott but rather by the owners of the resort. The resorts liability insurance should be where one is looking for a claim. Marriott really wouldn't be involved other than their name being on the resort.


----------



## nycjockey (Apr 15, 2011)

*HERE IT IS --Marriott's DENIAL*

Sorry Dioxide I just joined today...read it carefully.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Apr 15, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> This is getting rather suspicious... Two posters that both registered today posting for the first time?



I think 44steamboat may be on a Day Pass............


----------



## Luckybee (Apr 15, 2011)

nycjockey said:


> Sorry Dioxide I just joined today...read it carefully.



What the attorney attempted to do (or was hoping to get away with )  was commence action against the wrong company in the wrong place. Instead of the Aruba registered company for the SC, they wanted to go after Marriott in the U.S.(for good reason...awards are better in the U.S than virtually anywhere else in the world). If the SC is set up like the OC then there would be a seperate Marriott corp in Aruba who should have been put on notice as that would be the proper defendant(company being sued) and proper forum(location). The attorney representing Marriott is asking for summary judgement(a quick method of having that issue resolved) in order to have the case dismissed. The plantiff's attorney can then relaunch action(presuming all limitation periods have been complied with) in Aruba against the proper parties .
Again as I said earlier, the legal manouevers are not unusual nor specific to Marriott. 
If this matter is still ongoing I STRONGLY caution you against discussing/posting correspondence on-line. It could severely bite the plantiff in the a-- !
As an example of this, if you are involved in the suit, you have now provided the entire world with a contradiction as to where the mishap took place ie: OC/SC!


----------



## nycjockey (Apr 15, 2011)

Luckybee you sound like you work for Mariott's legal department!!  or maybe their internet team....whatever I was trying to confirm that MVCI is not taking responsibility for SC injury like someone else said.  I think this showed it.  What you said is Marriott is looking to get the case thrown out of USA---so thats the point, i think.  over and out.


----------



## Luckybee (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL....I dont think there are too many on here who would ever accuse me (of all people) of working for Marriott:rofl: !


----------



## anastos (Apr 15, 2011)

*We were invited to tour that property.*

perhaps Marriott has just a marketing agreement?


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 15, 2011)

This sounds like legal entity technicalities.  The Aruba timeshares are probably managed by a Marriott subsidiary in Aruba, but the suit is against the U.S. Marriott entities and was filed in the U.S.  The plaintiff needs to sue the Aruba subsidiary in Aruba.  If you read the letter carefully, Marriott is not saying that no Marriott affiliate manages Aruba, but rather that the named entities do not.  Pretty straightforward and nothing to get worked up over.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 15, 2011)

There are many strange things about this thread. The strangest has to be a letter addressed to the Judge! Judges are unbiased. They must not only be unbiased but they must appear to be unbiased. Judges do not enter into discussions with the parties.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 15, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Is it possible the OP is talking about a guest of the Marriott hotel that sits between the Ocean and Surf Clubs?  That would make sense, because many of the Marriott-brand hotels are managed and operated, but not owned, by Marriott.  Check out flyertalk.com and you'll see many similar reports for guests who have had issues with different hotels.
> 
> Now that I think of it I suppose we'll see this kind of thing with the timeshares when the spin-off company takes control of them, and Marriott will be telling us to take up our concerns with the spin-off.  Although, we should still be better off than the hotel guests because there are any number of hotel owners, while presumably all of the timeshares will be owned by the spin-off.



Sue,
  The hotel does not sit between the Ocean and Surf Clubs.  The OC is between the hotel and Surf Club!!!!


To the guests---all my bills are paid to Marriott Vacation Club!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2011)

ilene13 said:


> Sue,
> The hotel does not sit between the Ocean and Surf Clubs.  The OC is between the hotel and Surf Club!!!!
> 
> 
> To the guests---all my bills are paid to Marriott Vacation Club!



Ah, thanks for clearing that up.  I remember that all three are near to each other but wasn't sure of the set-up.  Doesn't much matter anyway because the OP isn't confused about whether this was about one of the timeshares or the hotel, and others in this thread have since explained the legalities.   

Luckybee, you a Marriott employee?  You know I laughed almost as hard as you did!  :rofl:


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 15, 2011)

You need to rename this thread! The issues are at the SURF CLUB, not the OC! (according to the letter)


----------



## Luckybee (Apr 15, 2011)

Smooth Air said:


> There are many strange things about this thread. The strangest has to be a letter addressed to the Judge! Judges are unbiased. They must not only be unbiased but they must appear to be unbiased. Judges do not enter into discussions with the parties.



Actually Smooth in many jurisdictions in Canada there are case management judges appointed to oversee the progress of a case and who might be involved in that manner. I'm presuming the same is the case in the U.S ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2011)

nycjockey said:


> Sorry Dioxide I just joined today...read it carefully.



The original post didn't raise any suspicions; however, when nycjockey came along (also registered today, first post) the suspicion needle went through the roof. I don't doubt the claim, just find the post by nycjockey to be a shill post. In fact reading the different posts from nycjockey and 44steamboat, they appear to be the same person?


----------



## Luckybee (Apr 16, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Luckybee, you a Marriott employee?  You know I laughed almost as hard as you did!  :rofl:



Gosh , finally something on which you and I can agree


----------



## hipslo (Apr 16, 2011)

steamboat?????


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 16, 2011)

i find it very strange that a lawyer would post correspondence with name of clients - if I had a lawyer like that i would be furious
agree think it is a scammer but why some one would do this is curious


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 16, 2011)

Luckybee, you are now being accused of being pro-Marriott.  That is cracking me up big time!!!!:hysterical: 

Next thing you know the OP will say that Marksue and Allan Cohen are supporting MVCI and being pro-Marriott.

This thread is too funny.

Seriously, this is just a case of jurisdiction- MVCI in the US is separate from the Aruban company.  Whoever is trying to sue needs to get an Aruban lawyer and have them serve the correct entity in Aruba.  I don't see what all the fuss is about it's just standard lawyer stuff.

tlwmkw


----------



## rrazzorr (Apr 18, 2011)

Funny post indeed, it almost sounds like the law firm representing the plaintiff is doing some due diligence on TUG.  
Sorry folks, give up the case, advise your client to find a local counsel in Aruba and sue the right Marriott's subsidiary.


----------

